# Tourist Visa Inquiries



## StarScream (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am a Filipino who is on a tourist visa here in Abu Dhabi, UAE. I arrived on September 14 and was fortunate to have signed an employment contract with a big company after a week of job hunting. My tourist visa will expire on October 18 but can be extended for another month.

Now, I am just waiting for my employment visa. In my last follow up with the company earlier, they said they are still waiting for my visa, which they submitted to the government two weeks ago for processing. I wouldn't mind waiting another week if not for the long holiday (Eid ul Adha) next week. For public sectors, the holiday will be from October 11-19 while for private sectors, from October 14-16. If the government will not be able to deliver my employment visa to the company until October 10, it follows that the next possible date of delivery will be on October 20, way past the expiration of my tourist visa.

The following are my questions:

*1. Is there really a "10-day grace period" given to those on tourist visa overstay?*
I read in a forum thread that there is no penalty for the first 9 days, only starting from the 10th day. However, I am not sure if this is applicable in all nationalities or in all emirates.

*2. If the answer is no on question #1, how much is the overstay penalty fee?*
In another source, they said that there is a fine starting on the first day of overstay (AED100) and on the succeeding days (AED250).

*3. Should I extend my tourist visa for another month to be safe from overstay penalty fees?*
We have a neighbor and fellow expat who overstayed for a couple of days but was not charged anything at the airport.

Thanks! Hope to get immediate response.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

there is a 10 days grace if you are on the list of visas on arrival, otherwise just do a visa run to oman for the day, go to hatta and stay for lunch at hatta fort hotel. if you go over the time limits its 100 fine per day. you can go to immigration once only and pay over 500dhs and extend for another 30 days.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

when there is a holiday everything goes slow. ask your pro they will sort it out for you and tell you what to do etc. thats what they are there for.


----------



## StarScream (Oct 7, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> there is a 10 days grace if you are on the list of visas on arrival, otherwise just do a visa run to oman for the day, go to hatta and stay for lunch at hatta fort hotel. if you go over the time limits its 100 fine per day. you can go to immigration once only and pay over 500dhs and extend for another 30 days.


Since we also cannot know the exact date when the employment visa will be released, we have planned to extend my tourist visa for another month, just to be safe. It will also be safer and cheaper (overstay fine per day or early exit in Kish might be costly). 

Thanks for the response though


----------

